# Barefoot and Pregnant...longing *pics*



## barefoothooves (Sep 6, 2007)

So I have been doing lots of ground work and whatnot to entertain myself and the horses. I'm 9 months so riding is out of the question, but my hubby took pics of me last Sunday. Ignore my improper attire--boots just aren't comfortable and I have mellow horses so tennis shoes it is for now. Besides, it's been too hot for pants! LOL This is my "one eyed" paint that doesn't seem to mind being blind in one eye. I just use voice commands more on his right side.Just wanted to show off my pretty boy behaving nicely in spite of no real work for him to do for a while.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

You couldn't tell he was one eyed from a distance he looks so healthy. How old is he, and how did he lose the eye?


----------



## barefoothooves (Sep 6, 2007)

He's seven now. Lost his eye when he was two..well, not LOST, but he was out in a heavily wooded pasture, came in to the barn to eat and was squinting and had a pinkish teary eye. Called the vet, and he'd poked it just deep enough to rupture the cornea and the fluid inside came out. Never once got infected, but couldn't save his sight. Still has the eyeball, it's funky looking and I think he can see a diff. in light/shadow as he responds to movement on that side, but could be he feels puffs of air? Not sure. But he adapted rather quickly. Just turns his head all the way around to get a good look at things and trusts me completely when riding. Somehow knows when to step up or down off things. He can jump (low obstacles) and gets along fine in a herd situation. In fact, he can be a bully. Here's a pic of it. I try to keep a fly mask on it in the summer or on windy days when there's lots of dust.


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

What a pretty boy, love the coloring! Sorry about his eye, 
but it doesn't make him any less beautiful and stop him from 
being a good horse!  

Congrats on being 9 months! Gonna pop soon!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow, pretty horse! Looks nice.
Aw I'm sorry about his eye- but it sure looks like he's coping well without one!  & congrats on the pregnancy!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

very cute paint. Does he go english or western, from the pix I'm geussing english? (I'm not that great with picking movement so I really am geussing). He's really cute.


----------



## horsejumper123 (Jul 9, 2008)

augh! what a sweet little guy! ha ha thats cool that even blind in one eye he is still an excellent horse! and congrates on bieng pregnant. are you going to put pics of your baby on here when you have him. 
Do you know if he is a boy or a girl?


----------



## barefoothooves (Sep 6, 2007)

Toby is my western trail horse, but I always thought he looked nicer with English tack..he's more TB than anything else. He has a nice extended trot and such...I'm just not much of an accomplished English rider, so he's stuck with my trail riding now. LOL 

I'm having a girl...hopefully VERY soon. LOL She's due tomorrow (sunday)..and I'm having "twinges" . I'll put a pic up of her after she's here, for sure! 

Thanks for the compliments-I'll pass them on to Toby-he luffs to be told he's pretty!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

what a cutie! I love his color - very handsome!

Hope you're doing/feeling ok!!


----------



## MaddieandKoti (Jun 26, 2008)

Aw, he is so cute!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

What a stunning paint :shock: he is beautiful :shock:


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

He's beautiful! Glad you can still work with your horses, and good luck with the baby, who should be here very shortly!


----------



## horsejumper123 (Jul 9, 2008)

are you going to put them in here or in a nother section?
Congrats on a girl!!!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

barefoothooves said:


> Toby is my western trail horse, but I always thought he looked nicer with English tack..he's more tb than anything else. He has a nice extended trot and such...I'm just not much of an accomplished English rider, so he's stuck with my trail riding now. LOL
> 
> I'm having a girl...hopefully VERY soon. LOL She's due tomorrow (sunday)..and I'm having "twinges" . I'll put a pic up of her after she's here, for sure!
> 
> Thanks for the compliments-I'll pass them on to Toby-he luffs to be told he's pretty!


I think he's darling.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Awww, I love the pics! Your horse is just beautiful!! I love his colouring. His coat is so shiny and healthy looking. Sorry about his eye.

And congrats on your coming baby!


----------



## flapagoes (Jul 16, 2008)

He's gorgeous! Congrats about the baby too. When do you have to stop riding when you're pregnant? Is it later in the pregnancy or earlier?


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

good luck and congrats on the baby coming... I bet it is hard to stay away from your horses!!!


----------



## barefoothooves (Sep 6, 2007)

flapagoes said:


> He's gorgeous! Congrats about the baby too. When do you have to stop riding when you're pregnant? Is it later in the pregnancy or earlier?


Thank you for all the compliments on Toby, everybody!

Pregnant and riding? Personal decision, I feel. :wink: My Dr. told me he was okay with "doing what you do normally" as long as I used common sense. My last ride was at 8 months because my pelvis was starting to ache too much with baby pressure. I couldn't mount in a normal manner-but I have a gentle horse and I could climb in the back of the truck and go from there. LOL I was only walking him around in familiar areas, not going on trail rides where the spook factor increases and I sure didn't take up barrel racing since I don't normally. 
I think if your Dr says to stop before then, obviously you should. My Dr felt that the baby was safe, he says until later months they are cocooned enough in the bag of waters that I'd be more apt to be hurt in a fall than the baby. He feels that the gentle rocking and stretching of the muscles in riding position are good for the Mom's pelvis in prep for birth.Plus, I was riding a familiar, gentle horse and going for short, quiet rides. I know of women who ran barrels up into later monhths. I didn't feel that secure-my bones feel all loose, so I chose to go on boring rides instead and do more groundwork, etc. to keep my horses in shape and mentally focused. 

I have had some criticism about riding at all, risking the baby was the argument. You know. I've fallen 3 times while pregnant, each time had NOTHING to do with a horse! In the shower, walking on a sidewalk and AT THE HOSPITAL for the ultrasound. LOL The baby was fine..my hands and knees are what suffered. 

I also trimmed horses for as long as I could. I can still pick out my horses' feet. I tapered off more out of fear of a client' s horse kicking or jerking and me not being stable than it not being able to bend over (gotta LOVE yoga!)plus, it got hot and being pregnant makes one more susceptable to heat exhaustion.I last trimmed my own horses about 3 weeks ago (I'm actually 3 days past due as I write this)-again, I'm VERY familiar with them and could take my time. So in the end, it just depends on your body, what you are used to doing and what the Dr says you can/should. 

I happen to love my Dr as he's not alarmed by horse activity. He says doing what you love is good for Mom's mental and emotional well being and keeps her fit. In fact, my Dr says I'm one of the fittest patients he's ever had-with the fewest complaints. I don't have any diabetes issues, or blood pressure. I've not had any swelling, I've stayed in my target weight range and my baby is thriving. I don't even have backaches. My complaint has been that I couldn't breathe while trying to bend over to trim. LOL So I'd say if you ride a good gentle horse, don't take extreme chances, ride until you can't.Listen to your Doctor and your body. There's no shame in stopping as soon as you find out you are expecting. 

I DO miss a good canter on my horses, but that will come again. In the mean time, all the ground work has reinforced my bond with the horses. I have spent a lot of time just hanging out with them. I read a book in the yard while I let them "mow" and have groomed them within inches of their lives. I've discovered new treats they like and little quirks I never noticed before.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

that all just sounds great!!! Im sure your little one will be a huge horse lover as well!!

I gal that I know is 5-6 months pregnant was western pleasure showing a couple of weeks ago. She complained about having to get some new clothes lol....

My mom also rode bareback when she was pregnant with me. Her doctor did NOT like that... maybe times have changed.

You will have to keep us all posted when the little one arrives.


----------

